# Anyone get a BFP using same batch of embryos which resulted in earlier mc?



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi 

I would love to hear some success stories to show that it is possible to get a BFP using the same batch of embryos which earlier resulted in a missed m/c? I have had 1 fresh IVF which resulted in a BFP but I later miscarried. Since then I've had 1 FET cycle which resulted in a BFN. I am now having my 2nd FET cycle and will be using the last 6 embryos. These embryos were obviously from the same batch which earlier resulted in my BFP. I am sure that that was just a case of bad luck but I am a bit worried in case all the embryos are jinxed - so to speak. I also wonder if the fact that I got OHSS could have affected the embryos, although according to our clinic they are all top quality. 

Anyhow would love to hear from any ladies with PCOS, who got OHSS and a BFP/miscarriage who have had later success. 

Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss   I have been lucky enough not to have experienced a miscarrage but wanted to post to say that I have had success with a FET following OHSS.  I did not get to transfer on my fresh cycle as I was admitted to hospital with severe OHSS.  I had to freeze my 3 embryo's even though they didn't want to due to their only 'fair' quality and being very fragmented.  They were very negative about them, continuously saying 'don't get your hopes up' at every stage of my FET.  Well, long story short, all 3 survived the thaw and the two better one's were put back - a 4 cell and an 8 call both frozen on day 3.  I tested 3 days early as I was cramping and bleeding to 'complete' my treatment cycle only to be looking at two pink lines!  My 7 week scan showed that both had stuck and two weeks later, neither had 'vanished' as they kept warning us about.  We were over the moon!  Apart from several bleeding episodes and a premature labour, my pregnancy went smoothly and my two little bundles have just turned two!   They are doing brilliently and all the doctors are really pleased with their development.  

I really hope that you have success with your remaining embryo's and get to hold your bundle(s) in 9 or 10 months time!  There really is no lesser chance than anyone else has although I totally understand why you think so due to you past experiences.  Try to kep positive and believe that your  is looking after you all


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Slightly different situation but with our first IVF we got a BFN....we had 4 frosties and used these in 2 natural FETs.  1st FET, 2 thawed, both survived, resulted in chemical pregnancy.  2nd FET, remaining 2 thawed, 1 survived and again, chemical pregnancy......so whilst none were completely successful cycles, both FETs using embies from 1st IVF, got further than the fresh IVF cycle.......

We've still got 6 embies from our 2nd IVF (none frozen from 3rd and 4th as went for blastos) and we're hoping to do FET using these embies later this year.

Not sure that's helped but just wanted to show that sometimes FET can be more successful then fresh IVF, even using embies from same fresh cycle.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## moomin (Jun 24, 2004)

Hiya,

We had one round of IVF in 2004 resulting in a miscarriage and had the remaining three embryos frozen.Two were replaced last December and I'm currently six months pregnant, with fingers crossed that it all works out ok.

M x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi,

I had IVF in July 2006 which was atopped at EC as I was high risk of OHSS, I had FET in May 2007 which resulted in a missed miscarriage.  I then had FET in Nov 2007 using my remaining embryos and I am now 7 months pregnant (with my fingers crossed for the next 10 weeks) 

Best wishes with your tx

Red


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi Foxy,

I had a blighted ovum with a fresh transfer from my second cycle of IVF.  I had 4 frosties from that cycle, 2 if which were replaced in a natural FET and I'm now 23 weeks pregnant!  I really didn't think FET would work, but I was pleasantly surprised - I hope you are too.

Good luck


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Ladies 

Thanks so much for your responses. I'm currently in the dreaded 2ww and going a bit  , one minute I'm really positive and convinced this one will work, the next I think it is all over and start   it is just so hard because these were our last frosties and I don't know if I could face doing another fresh cycle (given that I got OHSS quite bad last time)! Also we don't have anything left on the old credit card   Still I will try and think PMA.......

Love Foxyloxy
xxxx


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi there

I just wanted to say that this thread has been encouraging.  We're planning on FET this summer sometime (soon I think) and I've been thinking the same things as Foxyloxy.  It's good to know there are some positives.

Foxyloxy       PUPO PUPO PUPO for you


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

I miscarried with my first pregnancy and then went on to have a gorgeous son from fet from the same batch as the baby i lost. It can happen - good luck xxx


----------

